

Report Lost or Found Dog and Print The pdf - resca79
http://www.dog-finder.org/how-it-works

======
willholloway
I really like this idea. Thanks for building it!

Can I make a suggestion? It might help find some dogs.

A lot of breeds have a society for that breed, for example Jack Russell
Terriers have the JRTCA.

These societies have lost and found forums. When someone finds a breed they
often go and look for information about them [1]

This worked for me around 1998, I made a post there and my Jack Russell was
returned to me by a family almost an our drive from where I lived. How he got
there, I don't know but I was very happy to get him back!

Maybe add a reminder to the apps workflow with a link to the forum for that
breed.

If you automate the process you could charge for it. I paid $39.99 to a dog
finding service back then that I suspect did little.

1\.
[http://www.therealjackrussell.com/misc/lostdog.php](http://www.therealjackrussell.com/misc/lostdog.php)

------
resca79
The workflow is:

1) Report Your dog by iPhone, android o Web app

2) Share the position of your lost/found dog with other users

3) Get the pdf of your report and print it

4) hang poster in strategic places

~~~
diminish
Very good idea, for dogs, and other pets indeed; as the ThePetfinder.

1\. Needs to get significant traction to be of use. Why not start from one
city cover it fully; go US and global, similar to FB/harvard->unis->world.
Traction and promotion on facebook seems to be more important than other
networks.

2\. A classification by users or automatic through image processing, for pet
photos may be valuable for found pets to be searched by attributes.

~~~
resca79
Yep thank! very interesting suggestions

------
grimtrigger
Your PDF really should have your URL prominently. That way every poster hung
up spreads awareness about your site (and dog owners who don't know about it).

------
MasterScrat
Next step: an "Amber alert"-like notification system?

~~~
resca79
Thanks for the idea!

------
uptown
And please - if you have a pet - consider getting them microchipped. It does
wonders for connecting pets with their owners.

To the site creator, you may consider adding the microchip # as an attribute
for the lost pets.

~~~
toomuchtodo
Can you read the microchips used in pets using an RFID scanner in Android?

Everyone knows pressurenet, right? Distributed barometer network? Distributed
RFID network is the next step.

~~~
uptown
Nope, but virtually any shelter or veterinarian will be able to read the
microchip.

~~~
toomuchtodo
RE: Nope. Why?

~~~
uptown
Maybe I'm wrong but my understanding is that they use passive RFID technology
with a variety of frequencies that aren't compatible without specialized
readers. Until recently there hasn't been a standardized frequency for these
implants - but I think that's started to improve. With that said, this isn't
based on first-hand knowledge - just things I've read online, so I may not be
correct based on current technology in phones and what's being implanted in
pets.

------
resca79
Hi, the api for developer are available

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6185275](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6185275)

[http://www.dog-finder.org/api-for-developers](http://www.dog-finder.org/api-
for-developers)

------
amateur89
Hi, are you selling your web site? [https://flippa.com/2958049-dog-finder-web-
and-apps](https://flippa.com/2958049-dog-finder-web-and-apps)

~~~
resca79
yes it's a project that I love, but I have never got money from this.The
"visitors" is a "Feature" for this app and a it need a good marketing strategy

------
alexhawdon
Great idea.

Any reason you don't appear to have registered cat-finder.org? I see that pet-
finder.org is taken but unused.

At least one quick win to be had methinks.

------
prawn
Might be worth proofreading your site or, if English isn't your first
language, having someone look over it for you.

Good luck with the site!

~~~
resca79
You're right :)

------
dave_sid
Is it supposed to say "Sing In" when you press the "Add Dog" button?

~~~
dave_sid
I do like it.

------
mathattack
This is remarkably practical. Is the next step putting a GPS on the dog's tag?

~~~
resca79
I think so, some company today offer a service like your suggestion. But i
think that dog finder could be an Hub, because it has a very simple structure,
and a set of Rest Api ready to works

------
pippuzzu79
nice app!

